# Prius, all things Pii



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Being a huge fan of them, I am now on my second. Uber made me get rid of my '05. I now have a 2010, gen III. Very base model.

Having paid just under $6k and getting 45 MPGs. It costs between. 14 and .16 cents per mile.

They are deceptively roomy and I believe the perfect car. For Ubering and any reason to have a car.

Aside from being probably the ugliest car ever made, kinda perfect for our thing. (_This is the life we have chosen..)
_
Just my thoughts on 'em.

Wanted to so a thread on them. Tips & tricks, stuff etc.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Ever notice that Prius' trigger some people?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL yes!

Or, on tv, if someone is pompous, they drive a Prius. Brian from family Guy. Southpark episode where they were so happy with themselves they enjoyed the smell of their own emissions?

2 funny


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

DID YOU SAY 45 MPG???????????

*withdraws $6500*


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I'm in Southern California and gas prices are getting very high. The Arco down the street from me is at $3.87 a gallon but the area average is about $3.60 a gallon. Owning a Prius will allow me to do rideshare/deliveries despite these absurd gas prices and still make a profit. Laugh at my ugly Prius as I drive past you as you wait in line at the gas station.

I can also lay down the seats and haul 8' posts with room to spare. That's a task not all cars can accomplish.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

chris.nella2 said:


> DID YOU SAY 45 MPG???????????
> 
> *withdraws $6500*


LoL, Chris. Yea, I gotta look into it. Not great for these things.



Z129 said:


> I'm in Southern California and gas prices are getting very high. The Arco down the street from me is at $3.87 a gallon but the area average is about $3.60 a gallon. Owning a Prius will allow me to do rideshare/deliveries despite these absurd gas prices and still make a profit. Laugh at my ugly Prius as I drive past you as you wait in line at the gas station.


Wow Z. $3,60 is great. I look for 3.87.

CT has crazy taxes. Neighboring states are as much as .30 cents less in places.

Oh! Forgot. Priis last twice as long as conventional cars. 4 to 500k miles. But people think they should trade em in like a regular car. So you can find deals. This car should have cost 10 to $14,000. But I got lucky.


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

I have a 16 and get 65mpg and love driving it. Lots of room for people and luggage I will drive it till the wheels falloff cause I spend about $50 a week for gas.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> LoL, Chris. Yea, I gotta look into it. Not great for these things.
> 
> Wow Z. $3,60 is great. I look for 3.87.
> 
> ...


The Arco with $3.87 is generally the cheapest station in my area, not one of the highest. So I am assuming that they are reflecting the low of next week's area prices which is rather frightening as I think about it. The currently cheaper stations are still selling last week's gas delivery.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

65 is awesome, ND!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I bought a 2018 Prius in May and love it, I get 55 mpg and it is comfortable. It has more room then previous years models and hlds the road very well.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Being a huge fan of them, I am now on my second. Uber made me get rid of my '05. I now have a 2010, gen III. Very base model.
> 
> Having paid just under $6k and getting 45 MPGs. It costs between. 14 and .16 cents per mile.
> 
> ...


Is the 3rd generation any quieter on the highway, or less crashy over potholes in town than gen 2?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Z129 said:


> The Arco with $3.87 is generally the cheapest station in my area, not one of the highest. So I am assuming that they are reflecting the low of next week's area prices which is rather frightening as I think about it. The currently cheaper stations are still selling last week's gas delivery.


Is there no Costco near you? I just filled up in Signal Hill, CA for $3.41.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

observer said:


> Is there no Costco near you? I just filled up in Signal Hill, CA for $3.41.


Yeah I should probably get a membership. I'm sure the gas savings would pay for membership.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Z129 said:


> Yeah I should probably get a membership. I'm sure the gas savings would pay for membership.


I share a membership with my brother. He pays for it and I use it. 

You get two cards so if you have somebody to share with it's cheaper. I think it's around 65 for two cards.

I do the same with AAA. I pay for the premium membership. I also get two cards one for me and I gave my daughter a card.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Is the 3rd generation any quieter on the highway, or less crashy over potholes in town than gen 2?


Not that I noticed, Fish. It's kinda funny. Ya hear a lot from folks that road noise is significant in a Prius. I think it's because the car is quite and you notice it more. But pro reviews always mention it as well.

I also think if ya get really quite tires, it's at the expense of grip. But that to is just my thinking and dunno if pro tire people would agree.

(Hmm, gonna look it up)

Nothing conclusive but sorta agrees with my thinking. (ya can't hold that against them!)

http://www.autonews.com/article/20080204/ANE03/575499711/the-loud-debate-over-quiet-tires

Oh! another thing I really like about Priis. It's almost soothing to drive when in "stealth mode" When the engine is off and your on pure motor. Freaks people out when ya pull away. "Is that thing on!?"

First time I pulled up to a red light and it was dead silent. I freaked out thinking it died/stalled. LoL


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

observer said:


> I share a membership with my brother. He pays for it and I use it.
> 
> You get two cards so if you have somebody to share with it's cheaper. I think it's around 65 for two cards.
> 
> I do the same with AAA. I pay for the premium membership. I also get two cards one for me and I gave my daughter a card.


Done. $60.00 for myself and my wife.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I love my beautiful white '15 Prius. Who's calling it ugly? Yes road noise and suspension aren't the greatest but not too bad. Everything else way over compensates for those things. 45-50 mpg  It still looks brand new; almost 200k miles and never had an issue. Tires and oil/filter change, that's it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Prius trigger people ?
What would give you That idea ?

ROLL COAL !

Dino Power !
Prius Repellant. . . .

( i dont drive a Diesel or a Prius. Im CHEAP.
THE " other " green.)


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Not that I noticed, Fish. It's kinda funny. Ya hear a lot from folks that road noise is significant in a Prius. I think it's because the car is quite and you notice it more. But pro reviews always mention it as well.
> 
> I also think if ya get really quite tires, it's at the expense of grip. But that to is just my thinking and dunno if pro tire people would agree.
> 
> ...


 I drive a Prius as well. I drove 18 wheelers for 30 years. It's still freaks me out sometimes when I'm at a stoplight and the engine shuts down.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

SatMan said:


> I drive a Prius as well. I drove 18 wheelers for 30 years. It's still freaks me out sometimes when I'm at a stoplight and the engine shuts down.


Me 2 ! too dang funny



Uber Crack said:


> I love my beautiful white '15 Prius. Who's calling it ugly? Yes road noise and suspension aren't the greatest but not too bad. Everything else way over compensates for those things. 45-50 mpg  It still looks brand new; almost 200k miles and never had an issue. Tires and oil/filter change, that's it.


Sorry UC!



tohunt4me said:


> Prius trigger people ?
> What would give you That idea ?
> 
> ROLL COAL !
> ...


Har, LoL


----------



## Ewing (Mar 14, 2018)

What do you think?
I am looking at a 2016 Prius 3 with 17k miles for 18k and a 2013 with 117k for 11k. Im tempted to get the 2016 bc they have EV mode and I'm needing out on that.
I have been doing rideshare in my 2011 Infiniti qx56 to see if i like it. It is a bit nerve-wracking to get a small car bc people love riding in my SUV...but the gas...I do get a lot of $5-10 tips though. I'd like to do more rideshare and don't want to deal with repairs for a while. 
Thanks for your input


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ewing said:


> What do you think?
> I am looking at a 2016 Prius 3 with 17k miles for 18k and a 2013 with 117k for 11k. Im tempted to get the 2016 bc they have EV mode and I'm needing out on that.
> I have been doing rideshare in my 2011 Infiniti qx56 to see if i like it. It is a bit nerve-wracking to get a small car bc people love riding in my SUV...but the gas...I do get a lot of $5-10 tips though. I'd like to do more rideshare and don't want to deal with repairs for a while.
> Thanks for your input


Just me but I have never gotten EV mode to do anything over a few miles an hr. I really suggest looking that up if it's a major consideration in what you'd like.

Also, I get exactly the same MPG in PWR mode as I do in ECO. I had a sticking brake piston and do not know if thats part of it. But not a bit of difference between power and economy modes.

Which is great because PWR mode is a lot more fun to drive with much better throttle response. I think getting up to speed quicker makes things even as opposed to creeping up to speed. Dunno.

I experimented a lot. Exactly the same on my gen 3.

edit; looking around, most folks don't bother with EV unless backing out of garage in stealth mode (ICE shut down and quite) And if battery is not fully charged and all systems at opperating temps, it won't work anyway.

Completely useless. IMVHO.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Nightdriver27 said:


> I have a 16 and get 65mpg and love driving it. Lots of room for people and luggage I will drive it till the wheels falloff cause I spend about $50 a week for gas.


65 mpg. Are you sure you're not taking about kilometers per gallon? I have a 2015 and get 45 mpg on a good day.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

It’s only good it’s stop and go traffic. Go with the older model just make sure you put in the right oil and have some good tires you’ll be set for the next 200,000 miles


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

217k and counting. I refurbed the battery pack myself for $120 on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Ewing (Mar 14, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Just me but I have never gotten EV mode to do anything over a few miles an hr. I really suggest looking that up if it's a major consideration in what you'd like.
> 
> Also, I get exactly the same MPG in PWR mode as I do in ECO. I had a sticking brake piston and do not know if thats part of it. But not a bit of difference between power and economy modes.
> 
> ...


Good to know. I was thinking it might be perfect for stop and go traffic in town which would be a lot of daytime driving in Springfield MO. It is very interesting that you get the same mpg with Power mode vs Eco...thats a head scratcher



rman954 said:


> 217k and counting. I refurbed the battery pack myself for $120 on a Saturday morning.


What year is your Prius? How did you identify the bad cell? Thanks for commenting!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Here is an EV test on a 2016 Prius. He made it 1.8 miles before the gas engine automatically turned on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ewing said:


> What do you think?
> I am looking at a 2016 Prius 3 with 17k miles for 18k and a 2013 with 117k for 11k. Im tempted to get the 2016 bc they have EV mode and I'm needing out on that.
> I have been doing rideshare in my 2011 Infiniti qx56 to see if i like it. It is a bit nerve-wracking to get a small car bc people love riding in my SUV...but the gas...I do get a lot of $5-10 tips though. I'd like to do more rideshare and don't want to deal with repairs for a while.
> Thanks for your input


Get the 2016 with 17,000 miles


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Ewing said:


> Good to know. I was thinking it might be perfect for stop and go traffic in town which would be a lot of daytime driving in Springfield MO. It is very interesting that you get the same mpg with Power mode vs Eco...thats a head scratcher
> 
> What year is your Prius? How did you identify the bad cell? Thanks for commenting!


It's a 2011. I used an OBDII Bluetooth adapter with an app called Dr. Prius. I also disassembled the pack, checked the voltage and did a simple load test with a spare headlight and noted which ones showed excrssiex voltage drop.

I know what I did was not the most proper way to refurb the pack but if I run into issues again it really isn't that big of a deal to take it out again and perhaps manually charge and balance them.


----------



## Ewing (Mar 14, 2018)

rman954 said:


> It's a 2011. I used an OBDII Bluetooth adapter with an app called Dr. Prius. I also disassembled the pack, checked the voltage and did a simple load test with a spare headlight and noted which ones showed excrssiex voltage drop.
> 
> I know what I did was not the most proper way to refurb the pack but if I run into issues again it really isn't that big of a deal to take it out again and perhaps manually charge and balance them.


That makes sense. It appears to me there isn't a car with more detailed data online than the Prius. Thanks for the tip and explanation. I appreciate it! Out of curiosity, did you buy yours new?


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yeah. It's ugly. I would never own one for strictly personal use. But, other than the stiff/firm/bumpy suspension, it's a great ridehail vehicle.
Big back seat. Lots of rear legroom. Large cargo area. And, my 2010 Gen3 gets 45mpg like the OP's. I did pay more, $7500. But, I got the IV trim, which has leather and vinyl seating, which is easier to keep clean, JBL sound system, which sounds pretty good for factory, and the Navi/Rear Camera display. The navi sucks, and the rear camera is almost useless without guidelines. But, it helps a little.

BTW, I found great tires for this vehicle. Hankook Kinergy PT. They were less than $300 for the set, after rebate! So much quieter than the Michelin Energy Savers that were on there. They soften the bumps, as well. The ride is still kinda firm. But, truly night and day from what it was before. I honestly thought the shocks/struts might have been shot!



SatMan said:


> I drive a Prius as well. I drove 18 wheelers for 30 years. It's still freaks me out sometimes when I'm at a stoplight and the engine shuts down.


I lot of gas/diesel vehicles do that nowadays to save fuel and reduce emissions.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Real stats for a '14 Prius V level 5 trim - hwy & city combined. No disappointment here.
Maximize profit by hammering down a driver's largest expense.... fuel. No matter what make/model you choose, hybrid is the way to go for rideshare.


----------



## Ewing (Mar 14, 2018)

I ended up buying a 2016 Prius 3 with 17k miles. I got a warranty that includes all drivetrain components including the hybrid battery for 6 years an unlimited miles.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ewing said:


> I ended up buying a 2016 Prius 3 with 17k miles. I got a warranty that includes all drivetrain components including the hybrid battery for 6 years an unlimited miles.


That's better than the original factory warranty if the car was first sold new in MO (8yrs/100k miles.) It may require that all service be done by the selling dealer, something my daughter found when she was Prius shopping in Ohio a few years ago. The list of service items included everything- bumper to bumper be done by them, at dealer prices, for the warranty to be valid. Too many loopholes for the dealer, so I hope yours is better.

I'm on my third Prius since 2003, the latest a 2012 Plugin just about to hit 60k. Re the ECO/PWR switch, would you believe I've never once used it? I read that the A/C runs less, which concerned me, but has never been an issue, even with temps in the nineties. Otherwise, I go for the best fuel economy the ECO is supposed to provide.

Best of luck with your new ride.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> That's better than the original factory warranty if the car was first sold new in MO (8yrs/100k miles.) It may require that all service be done by the selling dealer, something my daughter found when she was Prius shopping in Ohio a few years ago. The list of service items included everything- bumper to bumper be done by them, at dealer prices, for the warranty to be valid. Too many loopholes for the dealer, so I hope yours is better.
> 
> I'm on my third Prius since 2003, the latest a 2012 Plugin just about to hit 60k. Re the ECO/PWR switch, would you believe I've never once used it? I read that the A/C runs less, which concerned me, but has never been an issue, even with temps in the nineties. Otherwise, I go for the best fuel economy the ECO is supposed to provide.
> 
> Best of luck with your new ride.


All ECO mode does is dull your throttle response. I go between the ECO, PWR, and normal and get the same economy on all. But yes ECO does kick the A/C down very slightly. Drive the car as if you have no brakes and you can pull upwards of 60 mpg.

I think it's an amazing little car and I used to think the only cool cars were the fast ones!


----------



## Ewing (Mar 14, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> That's better than the original factory warranty if the car was first sold new in MO (8yrs/100k miles.) It may require that all service be done by the selling dealer, something my daughter found when she was Prius shopping in Ohio a few years ago. The list of service items included everything- bumper to bumper be done by them, at dealer prices, for the warranty to be valid. Too many loopholes for the dealer, so I hope yours is better.
> 
> I'm on my third Prius since 2003, the latest a 2012 Plugin just about to hit 60k. Re the ECO/PWR switch, would you believe I've never once used it? I read that the A/C runs less, which concerned me, but has never been an issue, even with temps in the nineties. Otherwise, I go for the best fuel economy the ECO is supposed to provide.
> 
> Best of luck with your new ride.


Thanks! This warranty was from a warranty company. It was supposed to only be offered if the car had less than 12k miles. I hesitated and then asked him for the same warranty on this one with 18k miles. He was a rep from the warranty company itself and he went to ask the company about it and they went for it. 
I figure they're planning on it not being driven that many miles over 6 years. I'll definitely keep up e my receipts for Maintanence items.
Love the car so far. The Bluetooth and hand free are very convenient!


----------



## Ewing (Mar 14, 2018)

Has anybody bought seat covers for the 2016? Any leads on good brands?


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Being a huge fan of them, I am now on my second. Uber made me get rid of my '05. I now have a 2010, gen III. Very base model.
> 
> Having paid just under $6k and getting 45 MPGs. It costs between. 14 and .16 cents per mile.
> 
> ...


Dude, not trying to call you out or anything but it seems your cost per mile is way off. 45 MPG @ $0.14 - $0.16/mile = $6.30 - $7.20/gal. May be a typo because should be more like $0.04 - $0.06 a mile which would put the fuel price range @ $1.80 - $2.70/gal.

The bright side is you're paying MUCH less per mile than you thought.  And, that's a good thing.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

For you Prius haters...this one didn't survive the hate...

For the rest of you...hey...cheap parts coming soon to Pick N Pull...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Man! Found really cool tires, all weather and forgot name. But will post.

The one thing that's on my nerves about my gen III is headlights keep blowing. Found out you are supposed to turn em off before shutting car down. Freaking annoying but have replaced em 5 times in a year!

Anyone else have this fun? My 08 not once. O10, every other month.

And got cold. Getting 42/43 MPGs


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Man! Found really cool tires, all weather and forgot name. But will post.
> 
> The one thing that's on my nerves about my gen III is headlights keep blowing. Found out you are supposed to turn em off before shutting car down. Freaking annoying but have replaced em 5 times in a year!
> 
> Anyone else have this fun? My 08 not once. O10, every other month.


Yes. Four times this year and dead again. But on a 2010 Chevrolet Malibu, which is so much more of a piece of crap than any Prius could aspire to be.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

occupant said:


> Yes. Four times this year and dead again. But on a 2010 Chevrolet Malibu, which is so much more of a piece of crap than any Prius could aspire to be.


Yea but Malibu's are purty!


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Man! Found really cool tires, all weather and forgot name. But will post.
> 
> The one thing that's on my nerves about my gen III is headlights keep blowing. Found out you are supposed to turn em off before shutting car down. Freaking annoying but have replaced em 5 times in a year!
> 
> ...


Toyota sent out a notice. They'll replace the bulbs and wiring harness. Something about voltage spikes causing them to prematurely blow.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

rman954 said:


> Toyota sent out a notice. They'll replace the bulbs and wiring harness. Something about voltage spikes causing them to prematurely blow.


Uber cool Rman.Thank you! Will look into it. Not like they are cheap. And its freakin hard. Especially on passenger side. Ya need an extra turn in your wrist to do it.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Uber cool Rman.Thank you! Will look into it. Not like they are cheap. And its freakin hard. Especially on passenger side. Ya need an extra turn in your wrist to do it.


Definitely. I think struggling to install them on the passenger side messed up the housing slightly as the beam is slightly crooked on mine. Working nights has had me changing blown out headlights in a Walmart parking lot at 2 am.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Uber cool Rman.Thank you! Will look into it. Not like they are cheap. And its freakin hard. Especially on passenger side. Ya need an extra turn in your wrist to do it.


Be happy you don't have to replace the horn. What a PITA. Got to take the front end off. I was going to put on an air-horn but after seeing the YouTube videos, fa-ged-aboud-it.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Zap said:


> Be happy you don't have to replace the horn. What a PITA. Got to take the front end off. I was going to put on an air-horn but after seeing the YouTube videos, fa-ged-aboud-it.
> 
> View attachment 269722


Wholly sheet of stain! That doesn't look fun


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Should've grabbed some Cadillac horns while you were in there. Four notes, dissonant chord, it gets attention.






Most cars use one or two of those notes, usually just the A or the A and F, but the Cadillacs and some higher trim Buick/Olds cars add C and D notes.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Being a huge fan of them, I am now on my second. Uber made me get rid of my '05. I now have a 2010, gen III. Very base model.
> 
> Having paid just under $6k and getting 45 MPGs. It costs between. 14 and .16 cents per mile.
> 
> ...


I think Toyota purposely designed the "standout appearance" Prius so other drivers immediately recognize We're Better than Them

Prius: _The Thinking Man's Car of Choice _


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i put a half a million miles on 2 prius' ssss

Great cars but not as comfy as my new Maxima, screw it for $10 more a shift, ill pay it


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i put a half a million miles on 2 prius' ssss
> 
> Great cars but not as comfy as my new Maxima, screw it for $10 more a shift, ill pay it


Max is nice, but high cost maintenance.
That's why u never see a max as a fleet taxi. Too costly to run = low long term profits
Just a brake job is 3X that of a Prius, tires $$$$, oil change $$$$$ etc $$$$$$$$$

I'll stick with the work horse
Good luck with your show horse


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Always wondered why Prii was not used as cop cars aside from not being an American company. Kinda perfect for the job.

LoL. Checkout the scrapes forward on driver's side. Snow banks and low front end. I have the same.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Seven77 said:


> Max is nice, but high cost maintenance.
> That's why u never see a max as a fleet taxi. Too costly to run = low long term profits
> Just a brake job is 3X that of a Prius, tires $$$$, oil change $$$$$ etc $$$$$$$$$
> 
> ...


i respectfully disagree and don't get me wrong the Pri is a GREAT rideshare car
i would tell anyone just starting out to get one but after more than 13k rides i know i can make this car work.
my back thanks me and i find i am less fatigued after a long day

cost per mile is higher, yes, however
i'm the mechanic/service tech and parts are cheaper and the car is easier to work on.
new shocks, drive battery and wheel bearings combined can easily equal the value of a Gen 3 in parts and labor and once you are above 150k miles expect to do 2 out of the three of these at the minimum.

i bought this not for show but for comfort and a quiet ride
big increase in tips are unexpectedly coming in that covers increased day to day costs

in six months i'll have real data... an .08 to .10 cent per mile is not going to change anything for me, i am still making money


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i respectfully disagree and don't get me wrong the Pri is a GREAT rideshare car
> i would tell anyone just starting out to get one but after more than 13k rides i know i can make this car work.
> my back thanks me and i find i am less fatigued after a long day
> 
> ...


Major and probably the most important factor. Ya prefer it. It's a tool ya work in.

I agree the Prii is not fun to work on!!! It's just not. Brake pads, ya got 10 or 15 minutes in before ya touch a lugnut.

That being said and only my preference, I love the dam things. I honestly think the road noise issue is that their so quite, ya can hear the road. The tipping point for me as an absolute is .5% So given your option, I'd still be on the fense. But again, the deciding factor should be preference.

I am working on a letter to Toyota about a slightly longer Prius. FT passenger seat is rear facing and back is double, facing each other seats. With roll up, hidden in the interior.

But I do agree with you and Seven.

LoL, sound like a politician. I agree with every body everywhere but do it my way. If you'd like. But do it anyway. Thanks. You're wrong except for being right. God bless us, screw them I'm with you pay here. (then screw U2)


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

yeah, one afternoon i decided to change the spark plugs on my Gen 3  remove wipers, motor, and all the plastic and cowling below them.
same for the front struts
rear struts = complete rear interior removal just to get to the top bolts

Gen 2 front wheel bearings will make you want to kick a puppy in front of your grandmother or pay $600 each to replace

i still love the Pri and they really are the most reliable car i have ever driven
i needed a change for six months and if i find the right one i'll be back,LOL


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh Mother of GOD! with the wheel bearings. A buddy talked me outa just getting a 99$ pres at Harbor fright.

Took 3 men, a 20 Lbs sledge and a stray cat. That's after pen oil, heat, beat and pray for 3 days.

3 days! LoL
and forget the 12v batt disconnect and you're calling a tow truck.

Not a fun car to work on. But none are after fuel injection. I have a techstream. So, a computer to talk to the computer to ask what it thinks is wrong.

And honestly and after all's said and done. The Prii is the most perfect car in all categories for an A to B, room, luggage, economy (I also prefer the ride but I am in the minority there) And all if you averaged all the above.

The spark plugs crack me up. Look like toy plane ones or "Fun Sized" 

I still have left over bolts from last change. After you get to the plugs, removing about a 6th of the engine compartment's contents. Then ya gotta get em out of a 6" well! LoL. They really, really want ya to go to a dealer.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

research is the key before you start turning wrenches, if you need any info HMU chances are i already did it once

oh yeah, how about headlight bulbs ?

Gen 2 will make you bleed
Gen 3 easier but burn out quick until i converted to HID


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Have a HL bulb out now. 3rd time in 3 months on that side! I never remember to turn lights off before car. Have read that's the problem?

On the PITB, passenger side too! ARGHUUU!

LoL, had to look up "HMU" (hit me up)

Thanks and will do!


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Always wondered why Prii was not used as cop cars aside from not being an American company. Kinda perfect for the job.
> 
> LoL. Checkout the scrapes forward on driver's side. Snow banks and low front end. I have the same.


New York City is a harsh environment for any vehicle, they all get beat up mainly because of the crumbling infrastructure.
Yet City & Taxi professional fleet procurement still choose Prius for over 15 years because of
low maintenance costs.

Comfort? my 8YO Prius low cost of operation and my high bank account balance give me comfort.

My last Prius brake job: $200
Maxima brake job: $600+
Care to guess which has more expensive tires?
Oil change? Etc etc etc

Facts are facts Fancy cars aren't built for commercial ground transportation
They're built for those with priority issues and posers.

Just ask the professionals that buy commercial fleets of cars.
Or just open your eyes and look around

At this point I'll not continue defending documented logic
Signing off


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> New York City is a harsh environment for any vehicle, they all get beat up mainly because of the crumbling infrastructure.
> Yet City & Taxi professional fleet procurement still choose Prius for over 15 years because of
> low maintenance costs.
> 
> ...


Before the Prius became as popular as it is now with rideshare and taxi fleets, the 2008-2012 Ford Escape Hybrid was pretty much the workhorse. 400,000 miles was not uncommon to see on the clock with a clean smooth running engine and there are still plenty running around. 07-11 and 12-14 Camry Hybrids also seem popular and are everywhere. What you didn't see much of were the Altima or Malibu Hybrids. A few made it, they sucked, they didn't get bought again.

What I'm surprised I'm not seeing so much are the Prius V models, I would think they would do better with more luggage space, headroom and legroom, and still the same powertrain.

There are still some rideshare markets allowing the tiny Lexus CT200h to be Uber Select and Lyft Premier. It is basically a third generation (2010-2015) Prius IV or V trim mechanically, but it doesn't have the odd dashboard layout inside, and it looks more polished outside.



















They are NOT cheap, figure $13-15K for a 2011-2013 or $18K+ for the facelifted 2014+ models. Best deal around me is a 22K mile 2015 in gray for $17,900 and it could probably be bought closer to $16,500. Carvana (which delivers to you) has several 2015 models right around $19K.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

occupant said:


> Before the Prius became as popular as it is now with rideshare and taxi fleets, the 2008-2012 Ford Escape Hybrid was pretty much the workhorse. 400,000 miles was not uncommon to see on the clock with a clean smooth running engine and there are still plenty running around. 07-11 and 12-14 Camry Hybrids also seem popular and are everywhere. What you didn't see much of were the Altima or Malibu Hybrids. A few made it, they sucked, they didn't get bought again.
> 
> What I'm surprised I'm not seeing so much are the Prius V models, I would think they would do better with more luggage space, headroom and legroom, and still the same powertrain.
> 
> ...


Prius V has been discontinued
Toyota calucated that those buyers looking for a larger hybrid will
Go for the Rav 4
https://www.greencarreports.com/new...wagon-ends-u-s-run-rav4-hybrid-took-its-sales
If u have an issue with this news don't argue it here, please take it to the Toyota corporation, the worlds largest car manufacturer.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

rman954 said:


> Toyota sent out a notice. They'll replace the bulbs and wiring harness. Something about voltage spikes causing them to prematurely blow.


man Rman. I forgot you said that and just bought another 53 set! LoL. Small bus again.



occupant said:


> Before the Prius became as popular as it is now with rideshare and taxi fleets, the 2008-2012 Ford Escape Hybrid was pretty much the workhorse. 400,000 miles was not uncommon to see on the clock with a clean smooth running engine and there are still plenty running around. 07-11 and 12-14 Camry Hybrids also seem popular and are everywhere. What you didn't see much of were the Altima or Malibu Hybrids. A few made it, they sucked, they didn't get bought again.
> 
> What I'm surprised I'm not seeing so much are the Prius V models, I would think they would do better with more luggage space, headroom and legroom, and still the same powertrain.
> 
> ...


I missed your post. Thats a good lookin' car!

Not sure when I'll need to replace this one. (tired and it's math, LoL) Wait, got it. I have 3 calendar years. So 2 and change. But should start looking. That's gonna be in the running. Thanks Occupant.

Are those screens strictly nav? Wonder if you could hack 'em and use as a repeater for phone? That'd be kool!


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

occupant said:


> Before the Prius became as popular as it is now with rideshare and taxi fleets, the 2008-2012 Ford Escape Hybrid was pretty much the workhorse. 400,000 miles was not uncommon to see on the clock with a clean smooth running engine and there are still plenty running around. 07-11 and 12-14 Camry Hybrids also seem popular and are everywhere. What you didn't see much of were the Altima or Malibu Hybrids. A few made it, they sucked, they didn't get bought again.
> 
> What I'm surprised I'm not seeing so much are the Prius V models, I would think they would do better with more luggage space, headroom and legroom, and still the same powertrain.
> 
> ...


this is more than likely my next car, a fancy pri with a moonroof and leather, YEAH BUDDY

the aftermarket sells an iPhone mirroring kit for the screen

and you can shut the traction control off on these to help in the snow


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

And if it can pass for black/premium etc, FTW!!!


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

They made the CT up through 2017 in the USA. Still built but not sold new here anymore. I'm not an Apple phone person but maybe there's a way to get Android Auto working. The Kia Sedona/Sorento have been high on my shopping list for an XL vehicle because it's standard on all of them since 2016 (and some 2015 Sedonas). Toyota and Lexus just don't like Android I guess.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

You guys talking about maintenance crack me up. 

I'm not much of a do-it-yourself-er but I have dealt with the Prius Gen. 2 headlights.

They're actually not bad at all... once you figure it out. My problem was the factory closed the goofy clips that hold in the bulb ONTO the rubber covers. You end up with a chicken vs egg kind of thing. You have to take off the cover to release the clip but the cover won't come off because it's caught in the clip. And since you can't see what you're doing (without taking the front of the car apart) I kept thinking I wasn't correctly releasing the cover. After the first time--on both sides--where I did NOT close the clips ON the cover like the effing factory, it was a piece of cake.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

rman954 said:


> Definitely. I think struggling to install them on the passenger side messed up the housing slightly as the beam is slightly crooked on mine. Working nights has had me changing blown out headlights in a Walmart parking lot at 2 am.


If in correctly, should not be crocked. But the adjusting is amazingly easy with just a Philip's head screwdriver. Mine were pointed so far down, they were almost useless. I used a socket and found out later ya could do it way easier. Dunno if ya tried but easiest thing on the whole dang car! Yeah, the in the dark parking lot sux.

https://www.google.com/search?q=adj...j69i57j0l4.11489j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Figured out how to replace the passenger side head light bulb easily. Put it in after removing upper coolant res. line. Put bulb in and then plug it in. (still a PITB) Also, buy the right bulb. I didn't. LoL
===============================================

I have been giving bad information. I had been getting the same MPGs in PWR mode as I was in ECO or not choosing. I accidentally pushed ECO and MPG went up to 47.5 MPGs. (per dash read-out. So 46.1 real world)

I had a sticking rear brake piston and I had freed and lubed so it is now functioning properly.

It had been 42 MPGs per dash. Cold and rainy this time of year. Goes down in both conditions.

Around 10% is a lot considering 200 to 400 miles per day.

Gotta love the Prius. It's a 2010 and will most likely age out of Uber before it dies of natural causes.
Much like me being replaced by a self driving car.

Been working in this sort of arena since 1998. 10% is huge. With such a slim profit margin. Ya gotta cut costs everywhere you can. Pay for gas with the best credit card for there. Take advantage of cheaper areas. I try to buy anywhere but CT. (heavy taxes here)

Any time you need something big like tires or even a new car. Ask if there is anyway to lower lowest cost. You'll be surprised how often even chains will offer you something.

If you lament constantly about "wear & tear" on your car, do an online calculator. There are a bunch and most folks think they are paying a lot more. My .14 to .16 cents per mile is often met with disbelief. 
(now lower with new mileage)

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1.....0.0..0.0.0.......0......gws-wiz.Zz4rA6c6lpo

Write offs are great. But not spending is even better. Wash your car at home. Buy a car wet/dry vacuum. One that plugs into a car. If it can pick-up liquids and you get a puker, you can get it up before it becomes permanent. Smell, acid hurting carpet. Also great for coffee, soda etc.

Be sure to take pictures first! (clean up fees)

Carpet cleaners and an auto scrub brush are musts.

My Prius is just a work tool and when doing courier work, I don't care a bit about stains scratches or appearances. But aesthetics are a huge concern doing Uber and Lyft.

So once a week or so, I get in every other seat besides the driver's to see it from the passenger's point of view. Kinda eye opening.

My Prius cost just under $6,000. I have yet to find a car that makes better sense then this car for ubering or courier work.

All just my humble opinion. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## May88 (Aug 24, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I bought a 2018 Prius in May and love it, I get 55 mpg and it is comfortable. It has more room then previous years models and hlds the road very well.


Are you driving rideshare with this? I read that the 2018 is missing one passenger seat in the back to accommodate another battery. How is this allowed?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

May88 said:


> Are you driving rideshare with this? I read that the 2018 is missing one passenger seat in the back to accommodate another battery. How is this allowed?


I think the one you're referring to is the all electric Prius Prime, which seats four.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh! I was wondering. Priis have a rear bench seat.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just found this about "Top tier gas" or better gas. NOT higher octane. Higher octane won't help your car if it's not the right rating for your car. But from higher end gas stations that use better quality additives. I had always thought after the refinery, the gas was trucked out to stations was all the same and all's you were paying for was the name. 
The Prius is designed to run on unleaded 87 octane fuel (85 in high altitudes)

But turns out there is in fact a difference;

https://www.consumerreports.org/car-maintenance/study-shows-top-tier-gasoline-worth-extra-price/

Or

https://www.google.com/search?q=is+...7j69i60j0l3.7129j0j9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Ah well. Live & learn

Purty cool. Having been getting gas at the same Citgo station for years, I could tell when it was a stale or not up to par batch as car would run rougher or lose MPG. With a Prius, the fuel economy could be 5 to 8% different coming from the same pump, at the same station.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

Gas Buddy, I believe, identifies Top Tier stations for easy reference. Personally, I tend to use the same Texaco station primarily because of price and never checked if it was Top Tier or not. I used to be an avid Gas Buddy user/reporter but got bored with it and as a result, have uninstalled it.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I had never seen it on gas buddy. dunno. So I downloaded AAA's app. It only tells you of it being top tier if you check individual pin. But does tell you.

Significant rain so not sure but my MPG took a dive back down to 40ish. Rain really kills mileage. 

Have yet to more gas after finding out about there being a difference in gas.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe this will help:
https://www.toptiergas.com/licensed-brands/


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm finding it surprising that like the citgo I have been going to for yrs is not the better gas but the citgo in the next town over is?


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Ewing said:


> What do you think?
> I am looking at a 2016 Prius 3 with 17k miles for 18k and a 2013 with 117k for 11k. Im tempted to get the 2016 bc they have EV mode and I'm needing out on that.
> I have been doing rideshare in my 2011 Infiniti qx56 to see if i like it. It is a bit nerve-wracking to get a small car bc people love riding in my SUV...but the gas...I do get a lot of $5-10 tips though. I'd like to do more rideshare and don't want to deal with repairs for a while.
> Thanks for your input


https://www.greencarreports.com/new...orts-confirms-2016-toyota-prius-52-mpg-rating

From personal experience, 2016 and newer Prius will get higher actual mpg compared to EPA rating. You don't need to "baby" a 2016+ unlike prior year models. 10 gallon = 60+ mpg.

Company I work for has Toyota Prius in the fleet.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Lets_Eat said:


> https://www.greencarreports.com/new...orts-confirms-2016-toyota-prius-52-mpg-rating
> 
> From personal experience, 2016 and newer Prius will get higher actual mpg compared to EPA rating. You don't need to "baby" a 2016+ unlike prior year models. 10 gallon = 60+ mpg.
> 
> Company I work for has Toyota Prius in the fleet.


I'm on my third Prius, and they all have done better than the EPA rating, as have other cars I've owned.( I think their test must simulate more stop and go driving than I do.)And that's true mpg, calculated using the fuel I've bought and pumped into the tank. The onboard computers always seem to be overly optimistic, usually in the area of 5% higher.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Got a recall about brakes 6 weeks ago. Take it to Middletown Toyota as my brakes have never been right an' had a piston stuck. Eating pads and caliper on RD wheel. They said no codes no work as she "have to pay my techs" I want your techs paid to. I just don't want me, mine or my passengers dieing in a fiery crash, LoL

Just got another notice. So I go to Hartford Toyota and they say it wont show codes. 

But my actual MPG is always less than computer says. This car gets around 44 MPG (real world) in the summer. Gas big time effects it.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

It seems like it's gotten to the point where if no code shows then nothing is wrong. They should be able to put it on a hoist and spin each wheel by hand to check for drag. Also, does the recall say it's only for cars showing a code? If that's the case they wouldn't need to even issue a recall.
I took my Plugin to the dealer last week for service and to have an EV related fuse replaced due to a recall. The dealer said they needed to inspect it to determine if the fuse replacement was necessary. I pointed out that the notice I received said nothing about an inspection, but instead said very clearly that the dealer would replace the fuse, period.  How can they tell if a fuse is currently functioning properly how long it will last? Plus, the state DMV tracks emissions related recall campaigns to make sure the work is done. I wouldn't be able to renew my registration without having that fuse replaced and the proof electronically filed with them.
End of rant.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Great point! LoL. The codes are what's supposed to tell you to take it in.


Dealers suck. Aside from the crazy expensive. They always try for extras. Hate 'em.


----------

